# TWRP 2.2.0 *flashable zip* Toro and Maguro



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

In case anybody is looking for a "flashable" version of this: http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2/89

...Thanks Blaine!!

dead link (Toro) 
dead link (Maguro)

Credit goes to TWRP first for their awesome recovery, secondly to Blaineevans for making a "flashable" version through recovery.

Legal bs...flash at own risk NO one here is responsible for your screw ups. (Except you...haha)

Enjoy!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes.

Edit: It's slow this morning.

http://db.tt/g0D7Rc8D (Toro)
http://db.tt/S0yQFixO (Maguro)


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Download goo manager, click flash ROMs, and it'll prompt you to update to twrp, it downloads and self installs.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Yes.


Simple, to the point.

fastboot flash recovery openrecovery-twrp-2.2.0-toro.img

That's flashable!


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> Simple, to the point.
> 
> fastboot flash recovery openrecovery-twrp-2.2.0-toro.img
> 
> That's flashable!


 yep, pretty simple when you have a computer handy for that type of stuff, I'm at work, don't have my laptop with me with adb, so was just asking the community for some help..thanks for you help.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Barf said:


> Download goo manager, click flash ROMs, and it'll prompt you to update to twrp, it downloads and self installs.


This. I'm loving TWRP by the way. Finally decided to try it out when I was unlocking and rooting my insurance replacement GNex last weekend.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Yes.
> 
> Edit: http://db.tt/g0D7Rc8D (Toro)


 thanks Blaine


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> thanks Blaine


You're lucky I have nothing better to do this morning at work.
Hahaha.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

antintyty said:


> i did that but for some reason, says i'm still on 2.1.


It did this to me the first time, just tried again and it worked.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> You're lucky I have nothing better to do this morning at work.
> Hahaha.


I"m going to move your link to the OP and give cred to you and team Win for the work...for others who may be experiencing the Goo issues...


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

OP updated with Toro and Maguro versions...


----------



## NexiiNymph (Jul 16, 2011)

Woot woot! Thx a bunch for this! :-D


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Liking this a lot. But since I am often away from my computer, I also want a flashable .zip of the latest CWM recovery (ver. 6 has some cool stuff, including incremental backups). So [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Blaineevans, or anyone else, can you point me to instructions for taking a .img recovery and converting it into a flashable .zip?[/background]


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

dem said:


> Liking this a lot. But since I am often away from my computer, I also want a flashable .zip of the latest CWM recovery (ver. 6 has some cool stuff, including incremental backups). So [background=rgb(245,245,245)]Blaineevans, or anyone else, can you point me to instructions for taking a .img recovery and converting it into a flashable .zip?[/background]


If you install ROM Manager from the Market Play Store, it can always reflash CWM for you.


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> If you install ROM Manager from the Market Play Store, it can always reflash CWM for you.


That's true, but unfortunately Rom Manager doesn't offer the newest version of CWM with the goodies I am interested in, which is why I'm hoping to learn how to create a flashable .zip.


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice!

But one reason I didn't make any recovery perm on my Gnex was to be able to switch between them as needed.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Works gotten a little busy but if no one posts a flashable zip of CWM before I get home I'll get one up.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

antintyty said:


> i did that but for some reason, says i'm still on 2.1.


I had that problem before; if nothing else works then flash clockwork mod on there and then the newer twrp should flash no problem.

Btw, is 2.2 for JB or does it matter? I'm assuming it doesn't but I wanna make sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

throwbot said:


> I had that problem before; if nothing else works then flash clockwork mod on there and then the newer twrp should flash no problem.
> 
> Btw, is 2.2 for JB or does it matter? I'm assuming it doesn't but I wanna make sure.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't.


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

So.. anytime I want to use TWRP, I have to go to rom manager, flash cwm, then boot into cwm, and then flash twrp and restart recovery?


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Works gotten a little busy but if no one posts a flashable zip of CWM before I get home I'll get one up.


That would be awesome! This is the link to what I would like you to convert for me:

http://www.mediafire...gmg60xf5szkabcb

It's touch-enabled CWM ver. 6.

By the way, if you can provide instructions (or a link) so I could learn to do this myself in the future, that would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

reKon said:


> So.. anytime I want to use TWRP, I have to go to rom manager, flash cwm, then boot into cwm, and then flash twrp and restart recovery?


That would work, but you could also just install GooManager (free on the Play store) and then under menu, select "Install OpenRecoveryScript" and it will flash the latest TWRP for you. Likewise, ROM Manager (also free on the Play store) will flash a non-touch version of ClockworkMod recovery on your phone, but it's an older version that doesn't have all the new stuff that interests me, which is why I wanted the newest CWM in flashable .zip format.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

dem said:


> That would be awesome! This is the link to what I would like you to convert for me:
> 
> http://www.mediafire...gmg60xf5szkabcb
> 
> ...


http://db.tt/kHxX4Bj4 (Maguro)
http://db.tt/zPhWQO43 (Toro)

Let me know if it works, I didn't test it, lol.


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, it works perfectly. Thanks so much!

I would love to learn a bit about making flashable .zip files (specifically recoveries) so if you could share any link or just some basic instructions, I would appreciate it.

Thanks again.


----------



## sconchiti (Jan 11, 2012)

The links in the op no longer work. Does anyone have a mirror?

EDIT: Never mind, I just used the goo.im app to do it.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

MOD, the OP links are dead...can you please lock/delete this thread?


----------

